# How many injections?



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello ladies, hope u are all well. I realise i may be posting in the wrong place as I'm having ovulation induction with injectables but the ovulation induction thread seems ti be mostly about clomid. I'm on day 4 of injection (cd 7) and I'm injecting with 50 iu of gonal F and 0.2 of buserelin. I was just wondering if anyone knows how many injections u have on day of trigger? Would it be 3? One for buserelin, one for gonal F and another for the hcg? I'm not looking forward to injecting myself 3 times! 2 injections per day is bad enough. Please can someone shed some light on this. How many injections do u give yourself on trigger day? 
Thanks un advance 

Lambie xx


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi lambie,

I saw your question, and although I am not going through the same treatment as you, here's how our injections work...

Our clinic had us doing busereline in the morning, and stimulation drugs (menopur in my case) in the evening. At my final scan (which was in the morning) they told me when my trigger would be, and what drugs to take when... So in my case it went like this: 
drugs drugs and more drugs
Final scan morning, give busereline, attend scan, told no more stims that night.
Then specific time that evening give HGC trigger
Then a whole day with no injections at all
Then it was the morning of egg collection (still no drugs)

That was for an ICSI cycle, but I imagine it might be similar x

Good luck with your cycle


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi lambie,

On my last day of injections I took my suprecur and gonal f at 6pm as usual and then had to inject my trigger at 12 midnight the same day. Then the next day was injection free.


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi dramaqueen (love the name, sounds a bit like me lol!) and mrs F for the quick replies  
My clinic have been a bit slow when it comes to giving info. They just said to go back on Monday (cd9) for scan and they will tell me more. Although the injections aren't as bad as I thought they aren't exactly a joy, the thought of 3 injections in one day is freaking me out a bit. I already have big bruises on my tummy and I dread each injections (i'm a wimp). After several operations, two of which were major ones you would think I wouldnt be afraid of injections! 
Anyway, needs must i suppose  

Thank you so much for the replies 

Lambie xx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Dramaqueen, i just saw your signature snd i see your test day is almost here. I wanted to wish you the very best of luck and I sincerely hope u get a BFP! Sending u lots if positive vibes.

Lambie xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks lambie, I'm being naught and testing on Monday (which is 14 days after iui) I bought the tests today and can't stop staring at them! 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't know how u managed to hold off testing up till now hun, I would have cave in by now I'm sure! Ooooh, i feel so excited for u. How many follicles did you have hun? Sorry if I'm being too nosey, it's just my clinic said they will allow 2, if i get any more than that then the cycle will be abandoned. I wont be able to do another cycle till after Christmas nd new year! Dh and I are going to do 2 cycles max (we're self funding). We're in the process of buying a house and we can't afford more than 2 goes. Thats why i'm hoping to have 2 follicles so dh's swimmers have an extra target to aim at  

Lambie xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I had 3 follicles but one was a little small, so there were 2 lead. 

Were able to have 3x IUI on the nhs then 2x IVF if needed, we are so lucky it just takes forever to start a cycle with them!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

On my stim OE icsi and DE cycle both I had a drug free day then just the trigger the day after 12 hours before EC

Good luck x


----------

